# B&T color changing



## TankGrrl66

How old are puppies usually when they start color changing?

My pup finished teething and started growing. She weighs almost 50lbs now and has sprouted legs. 

But a very rapid change in her coat is happening...Tan is creeping up.

I thought she was going to be a blanket back, but now I can see she is going to have a saddle! Her thighs are turning tan, and so is her upper arm...her only tan used to be below her stifle and elbows, respectively. 

Her tan is also getting...well, tan. It used to be a creamy color, but is now a solid tan. The changing part still has a lot of black hairs mixed in. Will this change? 

Will this be as dramatic as sable changes? Is she going to look totally different? 

Anyone got any pics or experience to share on it?


----------



## TrickyShepherd

My B&T female is doing the same. She is 8 months, and started to change dramatically about 2 months ago. When I got her she was almost pitch black. She only have tan on the very bottom of her legs/paws and a small amount on her chest... and very little, almost airbrush like markings (dark brown) above her eyes. Now, her tan is starting to spread up her legs and into her face/chest/neck/hips.... she is also getting a stripe down her back. It used to be white hairs, but now I see they are starting to turn tan... Her ears also went from being all black to now being mostly tan with little black circles. the Brown on the underside of her tail is getting brighter and bigger as well.

When I first got her, I figured she'd still remain mostly black even after some typical changes they go through. However, out of nowhere is started changing really fast, and now I have no idea what her coat is doing. Maybe saddle? Blanket? I have no idea. The stripe down her back really caught me by surprise! It started out as just a small white patch on her shoulders.

I'd like to see pictures from others who have experienced this with their dogs... see what their dog's coat ended up doing in the end.


----------



## cowgirlup_22

The stripe down the back is called a "bitch stripe".I found that one out after posting pics of my 7month old female GSD on here and was tripping out over how she was changing colors.lol She has it(the b stripe I mean) and here are some pics of her for you to look at and compare.

Puppy pics:

this one I took after we got her and were on the 2hr car ride home











about a week later:

*****oversized pictures removed by moderator******

another week later.lol






















































and here is a pic of her "bitch stripe"


----------



## sagelfn

Sage: he is a blanket blk/tan



















around 5 months old (crappy camera - he's not that washed out looking)


















about 8 months old









10 months









just past 1yr









1.5 yrs









2yrs


















Couple of weeks ago


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The changes should not be as dramatic as sables, who can go from dark to light to dark and back again a few times as they mature. A black and tan is going to start out dark and lighten up, with many of the black areas shrinking, as you're seeing with her blanket turning into a saddle.


----------



## gsd_bella

I picked these photos to show you as he's in a similiar position in each (and not jumping or running around like a lunatic like he normally is) :laugh:

You can see the black recedes as he gets older, it's stayed fairly similar for the last 6 months now

2.5 months









8 months









18 months - taken with my phone so it's a bit bright


----------



## PaddyD

Abbie's color changes: Sorry, the pictures are links because of their size.

3 months http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11196-3-months.jpg

4 months http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11195-4-months.jpg

6 months (all legs) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums1915-abby-2-picture11197-6-months.jpg

Now (2 years) http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1915-abby-2-picture11091-abby20110920-005.jpg


----------



## jade_14

9 week old Casey:









4 month old Casey:









18 month old Casey:









(his colors have stayed about the same since then, perhaps a bit more red on his face has shown but that's about it)


----------



## missykel3

"bitch" stripe? I have a male who has that stripe down his back...is it only supposed to be seen in bitches? Attached is a photo of him


----------



## NurseFrancene

*Casey*



jade_14 said:


> 9 week old Casey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 month old Casey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 month old Casey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his colors have stayed about the same since then, perhaps a bit more red on his face has shown but that's about it)


Casey is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Stonevintage

Summer 13 weeks & 8 months.


----------



## ashim

my female gsd is







5 months old now she is changing her colors from forhead. her coat became very dry and a bad smell coming from her skin .....what to do ...plz help


----------



## lrodptl

MY GSDs have changed color throughout their lives,from black and tan to black/tan and rich red to black/tan/red to fading black/tan and a very light red.


----------



## llombardo

Two of mine lost a lot of black and have strong hints of red. Midnite kept most of his black but the tan gained red tint. In some light the tint of red is real red and other times it looks more like a tan. 

Robyn 


Midnite




Apollo


----------



## Acuna

I would think, generally, the parents should be a good indication of what the pups will look like as adults.


----------



## gsd_zain

*change of colour from full black to light brown like colour*

My German shepherd Dog's name is Syller.He 4 month old now,he was 1.4 months old when I got it he was mostly black a little light on feet and white spots on them then about 2.5 moths his black started to dissaper and getting more of a dusty like color then the black on the back started becoming of than color with strands of black hair if you watch closely you can still see a patch on the back he is now 4 months old his ears are still not up and the back became more of a dark honey brown type color with strands of black and a black diamond on tail.
AND I AM STARTING TO GET WORRIED LIKE IS IT NORMAL IS THE DOG OK?
need your expert reply


----------



## gsd_zain

*this breed is soo complex*








so compplex breed it is that I can even tell the changes if its right or wrong plz tell me if its right or wrong!


----------



## Maurie Guerrero

Here is my girl Kahlua from 2 months til now (3yrs.)


----------

